

George Grellas: Startups May Benefit From Incorporating Earlier - skmurphy
http://www.bootstrappersbreakfast.com/blog/2010/02/16/george-grellas-startups-may-benefit-from-incorporating-earlier-than-small-businesses/

======
skmurphy
HN's <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=grellas> was an invited speaker at
the Bootstrapper Breakfast and opened with an elaboration of his comment here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1126843>

His site also has an excellent legal FAQ for startups at
<http://www.grellas.com/faq_business_startup.html>

